

Show HN: Precursor, a lightweight prototyping tool with real-time collaboration - dwwoelfel
https://prcrsr.com/bucket/10

======
linkeex
Hi there,

I just fell in love with this!

It's fast and responsive, collaborative and MOST-IMPORTANTLY it's easy to use!
Go to the url, boom doc got created for you, link is shareable.

Only thing I'd like to see now is some kind of document explorer and maybe a
way to protect documents or make them mine because right now I could
theoretically access any document:
[https://prcrsr.com/document/1](https://prcrsr.com/document/1)

~~~
dwwoelfel
Thanks for the suggestions!

We’re definitely planning to make private and moderated documents. Ping me at
dwwoelfel@gmail.com and I’ll let you know when it’s ready.

For the document explorer, do you want to see the documents that you created
or just interesting docs that anybody created? Either way, we just pushed up a
way to export a doc as an image by appending .svg to the end of the url--I’m
excited about using them as thumbnail previews in the explorer.

We set up a twitter account @prcrsr_app if you want to follow along with our
progress.

~~~
linkeex
> For the document explorer, do you want to see the documents that you created
> or just interesting docs that anybody created? Either way, we just pushed up
> a way to export a doc as an image by appending .svg to the end of the url--
> I’m excited about using them as thumbnail previews in the explorer.

Me personally, I'd like to see a list of my own recent modified documents and
a way to name them. Like Google Drive for example. I wouldn't integrate a way
for looking at other documents before you're not able to "lock" documents so
that others can't destroy them.

------
dwwoelfel
This is a weekend project I've been working on with a few friends. The goal is
to build a prototyping tool that lets you express your ideas in a sharable
format.

It's built with React.js/Om, datascript and Datomic. They've worked out really
well for us. I'm amazed at how often things that seem difficult to build turn
out to be fairly easy. Last night I leveraged Datomic's transaction model
(implemented by datascript) to add Emacs-style undo in about 30 minutes.

I'm very curious to hear any feedback you have. The url I posted tries to
group people in buckets of 10 to show off the collaboration aspect. If you
want a page to yourself, just click the "New Document" icon on the left.

